# Four of my Superwors are now beetles...



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Four of my Superworms are now beetles... They went from pupa to beetles this morning and one a few hours ago. Hopefully they are a mix of male and female so they can breed. I know this is a reptile forum but they are food for my gecko, tarantula and emperor scorpion, If they do breed I may never have to order superworms again.








Have any of you had succes in breeding these? If it works out i can sell them locally since all they sell here are mealworms and crickets(small town).


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Superworm breeding. Knock yourself out.

-PK


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Thats a good site,Thanks pal. I was wondering if chicken feed would work and thats what that guy used. Good thing to cause chicken feed is only $6-$7 for a 50 pond bag. Hopefully more of my beetles hatch soon and as soon as they all do I'll put some more worm in there to pupate. Instead of 35mm canisters I am useing those plastic tackles boxes with 2" boxes inside of them.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

johndeere said:


> Instead of 35mm canisters I am useing those plastic tackles boxes with 2" boxes inside of them.


I see no reason why that wouldn't work, all that matters is that they are isolated from each other.

-PK


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I beat you to it:

link

:rasp:







:rasp:

try pissing off a beetle then smelling it......PHWOAR, nasty smell!!!


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Found some really good info on breeding supers----> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread...16&page=1&pp=15


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

If you are really serious about setting up a small colony of Zoophoba you may want to write Bert Langerwarf at Agama International in Alabama, he was the man who originally started culturing Zoophoba. A polite email his direction may get you head started by man himself...


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Are you going to name them John, Paul, Ringo and George?


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

CrocKeeper said:


> If you are really serious about setting up a small colony of Zoophoba you may want to write Bert Langerwarf at Agama International in Alabama, he was the man who originally started culturing Zoophoba. A polite email his direction may get you head started by man himself...


 Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> Are you going to name them John, Paul, Ringo and George?


 Hehe, No cause I want them to stay together to the end


----------

